# Bone Marrow Transplant + Radiation to Treat Lymphoma?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Costly cancer treatment gives Dallas dog new leash on life | Dallas - Fort Worth News | wfaa.com | Pets and Animals

I'm not sure they have the video up yet...the website is having some issues with video clip playbacks. The text of the story is there. 

This new treatment, being offered in Los Angeles, involves a bone marrow transplant and radiation. I hope this dog survives!

Here is the bio for the Doctor who performed this $19,000 procedure:
http://www.vcaspecialtyvets.com/west-los-angeles/veterinary-specialists/johnny-chretin/252


----------

